# Student visa and pregnancy



## Ema- (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi guys,

My question about applying to student visa while am pregnant. Does that an issue to get granted visa?
OSHC doesn't cover pregnancy until the end of waiting period. 
Any thought or help in that?

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Pregnancy itself wouldn't be a reason to refuse the student visa, however it's possible DIBP may question how you intend to continue your studies following the birth of your child.

Regarding health coverage, there is likely nothing you can do about this as I've never heard of any insurance company that doesn't have a waiting period for pregnancy/child birth coverage. So keep in mind that it is very expensive to have a baby and you won't get any government benefits for child care or other support.


----------



## Ema- (Aug 2, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Pregnancy itself wouldn't be a reason to refuse the student visa, however it's possible DIBP may question how you intend to continue your studies following the birth of your child.
> 
> Regarding health coverage, there is likely nothing you can do about this as I've never heard of any insurance company that doesn't have a waiting period for pregnancy/child birth coverage. So keep in mind that it is very expensive to have a baby and you won't get any government benefits for child care or other support.


Thank you Maggie. Just I want an answer of this specific question : Does visa student can get refusal because OSHC doesn't cover pregnancy?
or this will not have any impact, as long as the student has OSHC with their courses.

Cheers


----------

